
Silicon Valley’s doomed creative culture - elsewhen
https://nypost.com/2020/08/29/sex-drugs-start-ups-inside-silicon-valleys-doomed-creative-culture/
======
quantified
The article doesn’t have anything to do with Silicon Valley. It doesn’t say a
lot about Chicago (where the subject worked) either. Unless I missed it
somewhere? Nor creative culture anywhere. Maybe “People like to hustle and
party” is a better title?

